# hi there new here



## tinkerbellsmum (Mar 11, 2005)

hi all 
i'm michelle i'm 27 and have one dd who is 5. my partner and i have been ttc for our second for 4 years now last july we got our long awaited bfp only to find out in aug it was etopic. we had to have a 6 months break cause of the treatment for the etopic in which time i had a lap my tubes r clear but i have mild endo we restarted ttc in feb this year. 
look forward to getting to know u all 
michelle


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Michelle,
So sorry to hear of your ectopic. Glad you have decided to join us, welcome! Hope you join us on the daily thread. It is very chatty on there at the mo, and takes quite a bit of keeping up! Don't tell them I said, but they're a really nice bunch!  
Need to get to bed really!
Welcome and n'night!
Love cindersxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hi michelle
sorry to hear of the troubles you have been having and the etopic sounds horrible,welcome to FF and have just said hi to you on the secondary IF thread - you will find it a new home and very welcoming anyway take care sweetheart.
love
susie


----------

